# Joyce Brown's Crab Meat Ball



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

Joyce was a friend of my mom and me and was a very good cook. May she rest in peace.

Crab Meat Ball
Blend the following ingredients:
1 pkg 8 oz crab meat
1 8 oz cream cheese
1 Tablespoon chopped onion
2 Tablespoons white horseradish

Form into a ball. Top off with chili sauce to taste and for decoration.


----------

